# MK6 GTI from China



## piller3m1x (Aug 22, 2011)

OPENING FORGED WHEELS .NX-10. 

Wheel size 
F:19X9J et:4X 
R:19X9J et:3X 

Tire size 
F&R:215/35R19 

Modification list 
AirLift Air Suspension 
ACCUAIR e-level Control system 
Eibach Sway Bar 
Ultra Racing Chassis Tuning 

Rear Camber：Low Rider -6.5°; Low Down -10.1°


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I like the wheels :beer::beer:


----------



## Culver (Jun 1, 2009)

I like the wheels as well, Looks great. :thumbup:


----------



## . EH (Sep 27, 2012)

That rear fitment

:heart:


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

looks amazing


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes:thumbup:


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Gorgeous. Is this a new wheel company in China? Look just like blq's

Sent from old rotary pay phone


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

damn thats awesome


----------



## ericshell (Dec 22, 2011)

looks great! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Bthasht said:


> Gorgeous. Is this a new wheel company in China? Look just like blq's
> 
> Sent from old rotary pay phone


 Blq's are made in china


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

bryangb said:


> Blq's are made in china


 He called the wheel opening forged wheel nx-10. Not rotiform blq. This is why i asked. Can you answer that?

Sent from old rotary pay phone


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

bryangb said:


> Blq's are made in china


 He called the wheel opening forged wheel nx-10. Not rotiform blq. This is why i asked. Can you answer that?

Sent from old rotary pay phone


----------



## freddie-pornstar (Jan 9, 2010)

stunning golf!


----------

